
Freestanding OCaml runtime - luu
https://github.com/mato/ocaml-freestanding
======
Drup
This is related to the mirage/Solo5 integration, which you can read about in
this blog post: [https://mirage.io/blog/introducing-
solo5](https://mirage.io/blog/introducing-solo5)

------
kruhft
So what does this exactly mean? That you can link to these libraries and build
a new OCaml 'user interface' in C/C++?

~~~
kragen
It means you can run your OCaml programs on a computer without also running an
operating system on that computer. This is currently fashionable for two
reasons:

1\. Embedded hardware is hot, hot, hot. But you don't need an operating system
to do things on an embedded system, and in fact the operating systems we
commonly use, like Linux and the Win32 kernel, are actively counterproductive
to many of the things we'd like to do on that hardware.

2\. Xen, etc., thus "unikernels", which are not kernels at all but rather
programs that include their own TCP/IP stack instead of depending on one in
the OS. This repo comes from the Mirage project, which is a toolkit for
building "unikernels".

~~~
kruhft
Thanks for the explanation. Should be a better description in the README :)
Unikernels are nice for certain types of applications.

